
Hushme – The World's First Voice Mask for Smartphones - richardboegli
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1322999047/hushme-the-worlds-first-voice-mask-for-smartphones
======
tartuffe78
That smug look the first actor gets every time he is putting it on makes it
look like he's about to burst out laughing.

